# PLEA FROM IRAQ FOR RET. MILITARY DOG-TIME SENSITIV



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Greetings from Iraq!


I am sending this e-mail to see if there is any interest in helping a MWD (military working dog) who has served his country and risked his life in Operation Iraqi Freedom.


MWD Rocky is a German Shepherd who is trained for explosives detection and attack.


Rocky and his handler recently left Iraq and redeployed back to Germany. Due to Rocky's advanced age (10 years) and health problems (arthritis), he will most likely be retired. Because his handler is not able to adopt him, he will most likely be euthanized immediately upon retirement.


I am trying to find out if there would be any interest in saving Rocky's life so that he can spend his golden years in a loving home and enjoy his retirement rather than being put to death. Due to Rocky's background and training, he will not be able to go to a home with any other dogs and should not go to a home with children. Anyone interested in adopting Rocky should have experience with German Shepherds and needs to be willing to pay the medical costs for the upkeep of his arthritis medications (I believe he is currently on 3 different meds).


Please let me know if any of you think you can find Rocky a home through your networks. Please feel free to forward this e-mail to other German Shepherd rescue networks that you are in contact with if you do not think you will be able to help.


I do not currently have any pics of Rocky, but can have some sent to me by his handler.


Thank you very much for your assistance in this matter.


v/r,


Jared


Jared L. Cleary
CPT, CA
U.S. Army
Iraq


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Doesn't Petfinder have a special section just for Military dogs??? Let me so see...


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Just checked, didn't see it.


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

How sad- served his country and will be euthanized immediately? The military is a large network- there isnt someone that can take him? 
I am showing this to Mike, who just got back from Iraq in 2006. Maybe he can ask some of his buddies if anyone is interested...


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

Just curious -- how is he to be shipped from Germany to the U.S.?


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

*Re: PLEA FROM IRAQ FOR RET. MILITARY DOG-TIME SENS*



> Originally Posted By: DanniHow sad- served his country and will be euthanized immediately? The military is a large network- there isnt someone that can take him?


Yeah, that bothers me as well. It's almost as if the tone is making others feel guilty about him being in this position...the military has billions of dollars more funding than our rescues and can't even find homes for their dogs?

Too bad he can't be with other dogs, I wonder why that is or just a precaution? I don't know any GSD experts that don't already have GSDs....


----------



## Gigi (Dec 13, 2002)

*Re: PLEA FROM IRAQ FOR RET. MILITARY DOG-TIME SENS*

I am going to forward this to my brother to see if he knows anyone. When he was over there he could not say enough about these dogs Some of the pictures he showed me of them are the most handsome dogs I have ever seen. 


Gigi


----------



## ToFree24 (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: PLEA FROM IRAQ FOR RET. MILITARY DOG-TIME SENS*

Received this cross post also and see if I can get some answers also on this dog.


----------



## ebrannan (Aug 14, 2006)

*Re: PLEA FROM IRAQ FOR RET. MILITARY DOG-TIME SENS*

Maybe some of these links will help ...

http://www.militaryworkingdogs.com/dogstoadopt.shtml
http://www.iwakuni.usmc.mil/news/stories/2008/06/080606-k9/080606-k9.html
http://www.vspa.com/k9/adoption.htm
http://www.stripes.com/article.asp?section=104&article=61206&archive=true


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: PLEA FROM IRAQ FOR RET. MILITARY DOG-TIME SENS*

What is the contact info on this dog? Anyone?


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: PLEA FROM IRAQ FOR RET. MILITARY DOG-TIME SENS*

OOPS! SORRY!!



From: "Cleary, Jared L CPT RES USAR FORSCOM" <[email protected]>


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: PLEA FROM IRAQ FOR RET. MILITARY DOG-TIME SENS*

<[email protected]>


----------



## Gigi (Dec 13, 2002)

*Re: PLEA FROM IRAQ FOR RET. MILITARY DOG-TIME SENS*

I just e-mailed Jared to get info as to how the dog would get back to the states and a picture. There maybe someone who is interested. My brother would take him in an instance but he is being redeployed back to Iraq in September and is nursing a very sick rescued pup right now


Gigi


----------



## K9mom (Jan 15, 2004)

*Re: PLEA FROM IRAQ FOR RET. MILITARY DOG-TIME SENS*

First, this dog will go back to Lackland Airforce Base and evaluated. If the dog is retired from service but still healthy, he could be used as a "training dog" which is what they tend to do with the dogs when first retired from active duty. These dogs are used for up & coming handlers so they can learn what a trained dog is like to handle. I have heard stories where the dogs are euthanized after retirement but those dogs where ill or injured. The Military will squeeze every ounce of workability out of a dog before making him available for adoption or euthanized. Some of the dogs are brought back from active duty deployments and brought back to the US for placement with other handlers just needing Detection Dogs or calmer duties. I would not completely flip out over one e-mail from someone who is 1) Not the handler and 2) Not the K-9 Section. They will not retire a dog in Germany and send it to a new home in the US, things simply don't happen like that. The adopter would have to fly to Lackland or the base where the dog is located within the US once he/she was chosen from other applicants and show them you can handle such a dog. They don't just go to the first person who wants them.

Contact the poster, get the dogs' individual MWD # and contact Lackland about what may be happening with that dog and I think you may be surpised.

Tina


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: PLEA FROM IRAQ FOR RET. MILITARY DOG-TIME SENS*

I'm wondering if it has to do with his arthritis.........


----------



## Gigi (Dec 13, 2002)

*Re: PLEA FROM IRAQ FOR RET. MILITARY DOG-TIME SENS*

This is the e-mail I recieved regarding Rocky

First, let me say, "Thank you!" to all of you who have shown your appreciation for Rocky's service and your willingness to help. I must say, I am truly overwhelmed and moved by the amount of e-mails I have received (over 30 in one day) with the intent of saving Rocky's life and either finding or personally providing him a good home.

I also want to apologize for sending out a mass e-mail to all of you, but due the the sheer number of people who wrote and people who were CC'd, I wouldn't have enough time to respond to everyone individually.

I just heard from Rocky's handler today. He has been busy in-processing back to his unit in Germany. Rocky is waiting for his vet examination and based on that, they will determine what they will do as far as Rocky's career. He may be retired or he may remain on duty as a MWD on the base for a period of time before he is retired. His handler is very grateful for all the support and willingness to help as well.

That being said, I will send out another e-mail to all of you once I have an update from his handler. 

I would also like to respectfully ask that my original e-mail and any other requests to help Rocky not be forwarded to any additional people, as I am sure that from the e-mails I have already read that we will be able to find Rocky a good home through direct adoption or placement. I was not expecting such a tidal wave of support and I honestly will not have the time to respond to people if I continue to receive this amount of e-mails on a daily basis.

Once again, I cannot thank you enough for your quick response and willingness to help. It's good to know there are so many people like all of you out there.

I will contact you all once I receive an update about Rocky's situation.

Very respectfully,

Jared

P.S. I will send pics with the update.


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

*Re: PLEA FROM IRAQ FOR RET. MILITARY DOG-TIME SENS*

Got the same one! I am hoping something good comes out from all this...


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: ILGHAUSJust curious -- how is he to be shipped from Germany to the U.S.?


I was wondering the same thing!


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

By plane in a crate. GSDs are imported from Germany all the time.


----------

